# Healthcare and Tax advice, please



## m.george (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, 

I would really appreciate some advice, please. 

My family are moving to Spain later this year, however my husband will be self employed and working in the UK. He will still be paying NI in the UK. We will all be resident in Spain as he will work less than 6 months per year and children will attend the local Spanish school. 
We would like to know if we can access any healthcare in Spain and if so, how long would this cover last for. Also should my husband pay tax in the UK or Spain? (He has paid into the UK system for 30 years.) 

Thanks in advance for any advice, 
Milly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

m.george said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice, please.
> 
> ...


:welcome: 

hmm slightly complicated....

if your husband is paying tax & NI in the UK you need to contact the DWP & ask about S1 forms - these will give you access to state healthcare here in Spain


however...... if your husband is resident here it might be simpler in the long run to be self-employed here in Spain & keep all the tax & NI here - he needs expert advice from someone who understands both Spanish & UK tax really

even if he remains self-employed in the UK he would still be considered tax resident in Spain & have to submit tax returns - which is why I think it might be simpler to just keep it all in Spain


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Simpler maybe, but maybe a bit of a disaster financially as he will have to pay monthly autonomo charges AND Spanish tax on his income.

If you are self employed, all your business is in the UK, and you are residing here I would do the S1 thing to start, de register for tax in the UK using FD9 (if thats possible), declare income here for tax constructively and take out private health care at around €1100 a year for a couple when your S1 has run out.

That beats paying $260 - $300 a month in autonomo costs

But this also depends on how you are self employed in the UK and how the business is set up. Sole trader or Ltd Co


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

*double taxation?*

But I thought that the UK had a double taxation treaty with spain, that measnd that if you pay taxes in spain or the UK, you won't have to pay taxes for the same income in the other country.

AS for the healthcare, if you are a resident here and you pay taxes here and earn less that 100.00/year you are entitled to state healthcare
(not allowed to post links yet, put into google "state healthcare earning less than 100K)

if you need to choose a gp from the public system (that speaks english) send me a message and I'll try to help you.

hope this helps


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cecilia_MD said:


> But I thought that the UK had a double taxation treaty with spain, that measnd that if you pay taxes in spain or the UK, you won't have to pay taxes for the same income in the other country.
> 
> AS for the healthcare, if you are a resident here and you pay taxes here and earn less that 100.00/year you are entitled to state healthcare
> (not allowed to post links yet, put into google "state healthcare earning less than 100K)
> ...


yes, you're right about the tax treaty - but that doesn't mean you don't have to do a tax return - just that you don't PAY twice

you're VERY wrong about state healthcare though - the information you give is only applicable to anyone who was already registered as resident & also fiscally resident before April 24th 2012 - new arrivals (such as the OP) & anyone who didn't have their paperwork in order before that date can't access state healthcare unless they are contributing finacially in some way (eg. working , S1 form) 


& I have to admit you've confused me - in another thread you're asking for an English-speaking GP, yet here you're offering info about just that by PM - that's the sort of info that we encourage people to share openly on the forum - it's what the forum is all about


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

*Sorry*



cecilia_MD said:


> But I thought that the UK had a double taxation treaty with spain, that measnd that if you pay taxes in spain or the UK, you won't have to pay taxes for the same income in the other country.
> 
> AS for the healthcare, if you are a resident here and you pay taxes here and earn less that 100.00/year you are entitled to state healthcare
> (not allowed to post links yet, put into google "state healthcare earning less than 100K)
> ...


You're right, I made a mistake about the being registered before a certain date.
As for what you say about my asking if they need help and then asking about gps is very simple, i know how the system works from the bureaucracysatndpont, (sas regulations), but I don't know individual doctors that speak english.
So sorry if I broke a rule, If you look at the time of my answer it was 01:00 am, I was tired, i asked if she wanted, and then i would answered when awake.

Are the tules somewhere where I can read them?
Again, awfully sorry , it was late and I couldn't write anymore.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cecilia_MD said:


> You're right, I made a mistake about the being registered before a certain date.
> As for what you say about my asking if they need help and then asking about gps is very simple, i know how the system works from the bureaucracysatndpont, (sas regulations), but I don't know individual doctors that speak english.
> So sorry if I broke a rule, If you look at the time of my answer it was 01:00 am, I was tired, i asked if she wanted, and then i would answered when awake.
> 
> ...


that's OK - it just made me wonder when you asked a question in one thread & yet seemed to be able to offer that same info on another :confused2:

by all means, share your knowledge with everyone here on the forum - that's what we all do every day, & hopefully when we need an answer someone will know it


the rules are under the 'Rules' tab at the top of the page


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

*explanation*



xabiachica said:


> that's OK - it just made me wonder when you asked a question in one thread & yet seemed to be able to offer that same info on another :confused2:
> 
> by all means, share your knowledge with everyone here on the forum - that's what we all do every day, & hopefully when we need an answer someone will know it
> 
> ...


sorry, but what's PM?

Ok, now that I'm awwake this is what <i meant about help for the public system, the private is different.

1)If you are new to the system before regsitering with a health center and a doctor ask for recommendations (if you can take the time, of course).

2) after you have a few names, (or one!), go to that health centre with the printout of the page of free choice of andalucia and ask for that dr.

3) they can only say NO if his/her quota is full, otherwise you can register even if he's not the one assigned to you because of your address: I have a pediatrician in another city than the one I live, but at first they wouldn't let me change because they said that I had to stick with my address, that's not true.

4) this is because there is free choice of GP, ped, specialist &hospital. 
Libre eleccin de mdico y centro - Servicio Andaluz de Salud

that's all, not much but sometimes tricky. and certanly too much for 01 inthe morning....

I don't know what PM is, so I wasn't asking for "it", whatever that is!!! 

ok, back to the kids now!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cecilia_MD said:


> But I thought that the UK had a double taxation treaty with spain, that measnd that if you pay taxes in spain or the UK, you won't have to pay taxes for the same income in the other country.


That of course depends.

If (just as an example) your tax rate in the UK is 20% and the tax rate in Spain is 26%, then although you have paid your 20% in the UK you will have to pay an extra 6% here.
The tax treaty means you wont pay 20% in the UK and that same tax in Spain.

The "proper" way to do it is to zero rate your tax in the UK using FD9 form and declare the full income for tax here


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

cecilia_MD said:


> 3) they can only say NO if his/her quota is full, otherwise you can register even if he's not the one assigned to you because of your address...


But the quota is _always_ full - with the cutbacks the health centers are all saturated. At least around here.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cecilia_MD said:


> sorry, but what's PM?


Personal Message .. as in the messages you mentioned in an earlier post


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

kalohi said:


> But the quota is _always_ full - with the cutbacks the health centers are all saturated. At least around here.


not around here, they aren't cutting contracts in primary care, at least for now.


----------

